# Blank Mind



## themindless (May 16, 2016)

Hey guys, this is my first post so here goes,

I have no sense of self or connection with my mind or ego.

My mind is completely blank every second of the day. There are never any thoughts in my head. It is always empty. And even if I desperately try to think, I am unable to generate thought. I can't picture or visualize anything in my head either. It is just darkness. I can't focus on literally anything even entertainment: from YouTube videos to movies to video games to reading, nothing. Additionally I have almost no functional long or short term memory.

Whatever this is has destroyed my life. I can't function at all, I can't keep a job, I had to drop out of school due to my poor academic performance, and I don't have any friends: I just live in perpetual sickening empty agony. I'm in my twenties and for the past several years I have been living at home with my parents and barely existing.

Anyone else experience anything similar to this?


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

themindless said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post so here goes,
> 
> I have no sense of self or connection with my mind or ego.
> 
> ...


Yes! It would seem as though our minds have nearly completely disappeared.....


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

themindless you should contact "mezona" on here....she talks about the exact same types of symptoms...

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/53951-to-those-with-a-blank-mind/


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Can relate, watched your videos, can totally relate!!!


----------

